# Eight Month Wait Is Over



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought a watch in February 2010 and this weekend I received it....that's an 8 month long wait. 

The culprit was Eyjafjallajokull. :taz:

You see, I decided to have the US seller ship the watch to Dave (martinus_scriblerus); seller was quite happy to do this since Dave had bought some other watches from him. And Dave was due to visit the UK in April, so that would only be a short 6 week wait for the watch.

Then 2-3 days before his flight, this happened:










To cut a long story short, we did finally manage to meet up in Brighton this weekend; watches and books were exchanged, a nice meal out at the Royal Oak in Poynings and I finally received the watch below.

It's a Hamilton Vega from the mid 1960s and I think it's one of the nicest of their asymmetric shapes...much nicer than the Altair, Everest, Meteor IMO. I think its right up there with the Ventura / Pacer shape.

This one is in fine condition! I love it :wub: !


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That was a long time,due to unforeseen circumstances,but well worth the wait,

of course i've never seen this beauty before,

i think Hamilton produced some amazing designs with their electrics,and i didn't realize they were so expensive until recently some costing thousands & thousands of pounds,way out of my price range! 

I love the style & dial,and where the crown is situated,breaking all the rules. k:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

With a title like that, I thought you might have decided to have another child Paul 

Have to say that has got to be worth the wait for sure, such a lovely little piece with bags of charm.. :thumbsup:

BTW are spare crystals still available for those, especially as it's not a standard shape.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That is a stunning watch and in my opinion, the crown is in the correct position. I have a number of divers on which the crowns stick in the back of my hand whenever I flex it backwards :down: Nice watch and well worth the wait.

Mike


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

tixntox said:


> That is a stunning watch and in my opinion, the crown is in the correct position. I have a number of divers on which the crowns stick in the back of my hand whenever I flex it backwards :down: Nice watch and well worth the wait.
> 
> Mike


Paul, it's beauty! :man_in_love:

Worth waiting so much time... :notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Green with envy here Paul. That is one of those on my "some day when I win the lottery" list along with a Ventura and an Altair.

Wear it in health my friend.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

PhilM said:


> With a title like that, I thought you might have decided to have another child Paul


My first tough as well....

Very classy and distinctive watch Paul!!!


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Another outstanding addition to your already huge collectof Hamiltons. It will sit nicely among the other princes.

Enjoy wearing it and showing it, it needs wrist time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> With a title like that, I thought you might have decided to have another child Paul


 h34r: As a Mod, please edit title to be eight months...the thought of another child is too much.



PhilM said:


> BTW are spare crystals still available for those, especially as it's not a standard shape.


Surprising easy to find actually Phil. Here



Actaurus said:


> Enjoy wearing it and showing it, it needs wrist time


I had better wear it tomorrow then.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW are spare crystals still available for those, especially as it's not a standard shape.
> ...


That's good to know, although I'm sure you've already put a few away just incase


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations! A truly beautiful watch. Dave offered to sell me one about a year and a half ago, but I passed -- much to my chagrin.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Congratulations! A truly beautiful watch. *Dave offered to sell me one about a year and a half ago, but I passed* -- much to my chagrin.


I think I offered it to Paul as well and he declined it too. But Harleymanstan bought it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW, now thats a beauty. I know I could never wear such a watch but I can appreciate it that's for sure. Well done Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Sisyphus said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! A truly beautiful watch. *Dave offered to sell me one about a year and a half ago, but I passed* -- much to my chagrin.
> ...


You did...and it was a mistake of mine to decline it but I got a good one in the end. Thanks for bringing it to the UK!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Sisyphus said:
> ...


Now that's a keeper! Looks good, but the wait must have been killing you.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a real cracker Paul and a great addition to your collection, love the style. :man_in_love:


----------



## Bad Juju (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful watch! My favorite, as well.

What band is that? It looks like the NOS (90s) Hamilton genuine lizard that I bought for my Vantage. It isn't original but it looks great and really adds a nice touch.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

the World is small, nice to see you here as well Shaun 

how's your collection growing?

the episode by Paul was very nice to read, what an adventure


----------



## Bad Juju (Oct 28, 2010)

Hiya Piotr! This Internet thing that Vice President Al Gore invented sure made the world smaller.  My collection is coming along pretty well. Perhaps too well for my wallet. Lately I have been obtaining a few Hamilton Electrics. Your website has been a great resource! I would still love to get an Accutron. One day... 

- Shaun


----------

